# einfache bat datei schreiben



## despro (22. September 2003)

hallo,

ich bräuchte ne bat datei, die einfach nur eine tasten kombination ausführt. 

also das ich nicht selbst strg+t drücken muss sondern das, dass die bat datei mach wenn ich draufklicke.

kann mir da einer weiterhelfen ?


----------



## JoelH (22. September 2003)

*hmm,*

sorry für meine Unwissenheit aber was macht Strg-T ?


----------



## despro (22. September 2003)

nix weltbewegendes, ist eigentlich auch egal aber es betätigt den nvidia nView Clone befehl (clone an/aus).


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. September 2003)

Soweit mir bekannt kannst Du über eine Batchdatei (bat) keine Tastturbefehle , bzw. Shortcuts auslösen...


----------



## despro (22. September 2003)

es gibt vieleicht auch ne andere möglichkeit und zwar.:

das sprach-programm lässt mir die wahl, was es machen soll wenn ich den befehl sage, also soll eine anwendung ausgeführt werden (das würde dann zum obrigen passen) oder man kann dort selbst scripten. angeblich mit Visual Basic.

hier mal ein beispiel wie in dem program so ein befehl aussieht:

Sub Main
For i = 1 To Val(UtilityProvider.ContextValue(0))
SendKeys " " + UtilityProvider.ContextValue(1)
SendKeys "{Backspace}" 'to remove the s
Next i
End Sub

vieleicht kann man hier ein befehl schreiben der sagt, das strg+t auszuführen ist


----------



## JoelH (22. September 2003)

*hmm,*

naja wenn unter den Kürzeln ausführabhre Dateien liegen geht das schon. Darum frag ich ja wass hinter Strg-T steckt.

Allerdings verstehe ich den Sinn nicht Strg-T zu tippen geht doch schneller als mit der Masu das Icon zu suchen/finden !?


----------



## despro (22. September 2003)

ja da haste schon recht. aber der rechner steht im computer-zimmer. im wohnzimmer hab ich ein micro, womit ich den pc sprachsteuern kann. funktioniert alles wunderbar. filme werden auf kommando abgespielt. musik oder was auch immer. nur tastaturkürtzel würde ich schrecklich gerne einbinden. vieleicht gehts ja mit dem programm internen script. bsp ist ja oben angegeben.


----------

